# We loves our new daddy....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He bought us lots of yummy treaties!! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - very cute  And whereabouts in the Forest did you find that very nice young man


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Aww - very cute  And whereabouts in the Forest did you find that very nice young man


I met him years ago in southampton when he was doing some training, hes moved to London as he flys from Gatwick and got touch before christmas... all kind of went from there and we decided to meet up  he loves the kitties and bunnies


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations Crofty! Is it just me or does it look like Teddy is trying to pick pocket your new man in one of the pictures? 

Me and my OH had the same kind of distance in our relationship, he lives in London and I lived in Southampton. I'm now living in London with him


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awwww! 

Crofty! Flipping heck! Where have i been?! Ur 34 weeks?! oh my days ive been living in a hole! :lol:

Kammie!!! Look at ur baby! cant believe hes 3 months!  wheres the time gone?! x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't ask me I don't where its gone either.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww lovely pics :thumbup: I think the bunnies approve!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

All I'm going to say is yummy! Lol he is scrummy lol. 

How's the pregnancy going?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwwww, no wonder they like him.... all those treats x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Congratulations Crofty! Is it just me or does it look like Teddy is trying to pick pocket your new man in one of the pictures?
> 
> Me and my OH had the same kind of distance in our relationship, he lives in London and I lived in Southampton. I'm now living in London with him


Oh yeh you have to watch Teddy! lol he also quite likes jumping on your back!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Awwww!
> 
> Crofty! Flipping heck! Where have i been?! Ur 34 weeks?! oh my days ive been living in a hole! :lol:
> 
> Kammie!!! Look at ur baby! cant believe hes 3 months!  wheres the time gone?! x


I know, its scary!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> All I'm going to say is yummy! Lol he is scrummy lol.
> 
> How's the pregnancy going?


Thanks Frags 

Its going ok thank you, Im getting quite uncomfortable, dont think he has much room in there, i get alot of indegestion and struggle to eat big meals now so looking forward to him arriving and it all being over so I can get into mum mode.... i hope i'll be a good mum *gulp* :blink:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

"He" Does that mean you found out the sex and having a little boy? 

Have you thought of any names?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> "He" Does that mean you found out the sex and having a little boy?
> 
> Have you thought of any names?


Oh yeh found out at new year, its a boy  erm well i like Archie or Logan... not really sure, finding boys names really hard!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Archie. With Jack we were stuck with boys names (had loads of girls names) but went with Jack after my grandad. We'd started calling him Jack before he was born so friends and family kept calling my belly Jack.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely pics, looks like the buns approve of their new daddy!  He looks like a very nice guy so I'm not surprised they like him


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

AARR that's lovely! Good luck with the Bubba!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice work crofty! I'm very impressed  glad you are moving on and happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Yey it's you lot again :thumbup:

Glad you had a nice day, hoppers

Em
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hun im sure you will be a fab mummy, your great with fur babies so im 100% you will be with a real bubba.
I think we need to see a bump pic tho


----------

